# Track day feeler...



## cujo627 (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking to fill slots for track day 2011. We want to bring dubs out in force. Track is Gainesville road course in Gainesville, FL. 15 slots are available, $150 a slot, that rents the track for 8 hours and lunch. Only safety equipment required is a DOT approved helmet. If you are interested feel free to email one of us:

[email protected]
[email protected]

If you have any questions let us know, money needs to be in March 1st. We look forward to seeing you guys out there!!!

http://www.shoforum.com/showthread.php?t=112702&page=2


----------



## schwung (Sep 22, 2006)

Would be very interested, could probably bring 2 R32's. Will email also.


----------



## cujo627 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the interest. BTW the two of us are from Atlanta so it may be that anybody coming through on their way we may try to meet up and have us a nice dub convoy rolling.


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

Originally from AL. But presently in Southern CA.


----------

